# Finally in Japan



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

OK, I am finally in Japan and I will be here for the untill May 2005. I can't believe how many Skylines and Silvias that I see on a daily basis. I am stationed in Yokosuka about an hour from Tokyo. 

My question is... Does anyone know where the hell I should go to find junkyards or any performance shops? What city here in Japan is known for that kind of stuff? If anyone knows, hit me up.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I ENVY YOU. Thats a long ass time man. Sorry I cant help you with your question, but is it like a dream come true to be over there? What did you feel like when you first saw a skyline? Did you have the urge to touch it ?


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

if i saw a gtr skyline spec v i would have to molest it


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Not sure you can get SE-R parts, don't believe that the SE-R exists in Japan, maybe mistaken. Go into Tokyo, I'm sure they have shops, I'll have to get back to you, have a frined that was in Japan that my help you out.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Pacman said:


> *Not sure you can get SE-R parts, don't believe that the SE-R exists in Japan, maybe mistaken. Go into Tokyo, I'm sure they have shops, I'll have to get back to you, have a frined that was in Japan that my help you out. *


ya, they have sr20's in japan


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

Go to Yokohama. It's not that far from Yokusuka. That's where most of the tuner shops located. Junkyards are all over the place but you have to drive around to find it.
I'll assume that you are in the navy? There are a lot of guys out there that can help you out. Ask how to get to UP-Garage. If you find it, make a list of what they have for our cars or 240sx (s13and s14). Then, let us know. Our car is a combination of primera, GTi-R and pulsar VZ-R. If you have any more questions just ask.
Bob


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

thanks for the feedback fellas. I really appreciate it. I will go to Yokohama this weekend and see what I can find. I will post what I find. I won't be greedy, I'll share. 

But when I first saw a fully decked out Skyine, I almost pissed on myself. I was the most beautiful machine that I had ever seen. It blew me away. I just had to touch it. I had to sneak to it because these Japanese guys were watching me like hawks. But I snuck over to it and peeked inside it. It was so nice. I see at least 10 each day. They are everywhere. Also Silvia's too. I will soon buy a digital camera and take pictures of everything. Speaking of cars, they have some funny looking cars over here.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

my step dad is in the marines he said they have a batman van over there


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

well I don't know about the batman van thing....but I saw a Pulsar Gti-R and was thinking about buying it for the time that I am here and then when its time to leave, strip it down and put the things in my classic Se-R. 

Do anyone know if everything will be direct fits. I saw that the front seats are the same but the rear seats are nicer than the ones in my classic Se-R, will they fit? What about the engine? The power windows? All of that kind of stuff...


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

everything down the AWD system will fit in your classic because there both b-13's!!!, if you get a price on a b-13 sunny gts front bumper let me know how $ to get it to me! please!!!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *if i saw a gtr skyline spec v i would have to molest it  *


Get it right, its Skyline GTR V-Spec -- Not Spec V.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Dammit Koopa! Stop eating all those waffles.... they're clouding your brain. 

And Javon, best of luck over there in the Land of the Rising Sun. We are all envious of your daily eye candy.


----------



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

Got to get yourself to Shibuya-Ku Kind of a shopping district, but they have some nice tuning shops there. Or at least they used to......


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

I know they have SR20's in Japan, what do you think is in the Bluebird SSS and Silvia? I'm talking about exterior, interior, and suspension parts.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

Waffles rock!!!
Ive been on a corn dog diet latley.
spec V V spec I was close and Id still molest a r34.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *Waffles rock!!!
> Ive been on a corn dog diet latley.
> spec V V spec I was close and Id still molest a r34. *


Koopa, you're one sick M'F'er.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

hey fellas, I am going out this weekend to see what I can find and drool on all the eyecandy too. I will let you guys know what I find. 

Nissan has so many different variations of cars over here that it's rediculous. Well they don't use the Infinity name so many of the inifinty vehicles have the nissan badge, but they really have a crap-load of nissans over here.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Javon said:


> *OK, I am finally in Japan and I will be here for the untill May 2005. I can't believe how many Skylines and Silvias that I see on a daily basis. I am stationed in Yokosuka about an hour from Tokyo.
> 
> My question is... Does anyone know where the hell I should go to find junkyards or any performance shops? What city here in Japan is known for that kind of stuff? If anyone knows, hit me up. *


Don't make it over that way much. Sorry I can't help you. That must be cool as hell though. Peace.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

you are in the land of some of the fastest cars and some of the most beautiful women! on man i want to be there right now. Question though, do the people over there treat you nice! i mean you are an american military person, and all! i heard that the women over there love American Soldiers. is that true too!


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Well it is quite strange when I go out in town. I feel like an outsider when I go out to Tokyo or other big cities because I feel like I am the only American in sight. And to make matters more uncomfortable, I am Black so I really stand out. Now I know exactly how white folk feel when they are the only one in a place full of blacks, it ain't too comfortable. The natives here are nice and very polite. They mind there own business and the women are alright. I honestly don't think that Japanese women are too attractive. Many of them look so much alike and they don't have much of a figure. They have flat asses and too make it worse they are skin and bones. Not my cup of tea. But there is a lot of interracial dating here. It's not uncommon to see. Many military men get over here and fall in love with these women. I have only seen a few hot ones, not that many. But this culture is very strange and weird to compare to Americans.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL can we say culture shock


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

so thats why there cars look so good! there women are ugly so they have to make up for it somewhere! lol


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Yeah, you can definately say culture shock. Don't get me wrong the women aren't that ugly they just aren't that cute either, they fall in between somewhere.


----------



## germex (Jan 15, 2003)

Javon said:


> *Yeah, you can definately say culture shock. Don't get me wrong the women aren't that ugly they just aren't that cute either, they fall in between somewhere. *


That's what you call average. Lol. Peace.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah, well i bet if you put one of those avg girls in the seat of a silvia, then they would look fine as hell! thats how the ugly fat chicks do it around here, they just buy a Mustang GT!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

javon...

if u find these places and stuff..

let me know ASAP.

i been waiting and wanting to have more connections in japan.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

GTiR AWD system will not bolt into the B13.You would have to modify the framerails and floorpan in the rear to make it work.The chassis code for a GTiR is RNN14,not B13.


----------

